# 1st Episode - What's in Autogeek's Garage - Season 2



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1st Episode - What's in Autogeek's Garage - Season 2 *

Here's the first episode already on YouTube thanks to Yancy!

*What's in Autogeek's Garage - Episode 1 - Season 2*​





This first episode features *Sam Memmolo* as my celebrity guest and the below owners and their cars...
*David G's 1949 Packard Super 8* - Featured Product = Menzerna
*Don's 1964 1/2 Mustang* Featured Product = Optimum
*Sam's 1926 Ford Model T* - Featured Product = Detailer's Pro Series
*Dan's 1962 Buick Invicta* - Featured Product = RaggTopp​*The TV Spots or Commercials in order are,*


ARP Fasteners
Pinnacle Natural Brilliance
Metro Vac
Lake Country
Menzerna USA
Flex
Grit Guard
RaggTopp
Meguiar's
*Opening Feature Billboard = Meguiar's*

*"Off the Shelf" featured product = Meguiar's*

*Sam Memmolo*









*David's 1949 Packard Super Eight*
Underneath the body panels is a 1977 Cadillac Sedan Deville frame and suspension with 425 Cubic Inch Big Block Caddy Engine and Turbo 400 Automatic Transmission.










*Don's 1964 1/2 Mustang*









*Sam's 1926 Model T*









*Dan's 1962 Buick Invicta*









:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

love the Buick invicta :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here are some of the TV commercials we shot in-house for the second season...

*Pinnacle Natural Brilliance TV Commercial*​




*Lake Country Buffing Pads Commercial*​




*Menzerna USA Polishes and Compounds TV Commercial*​




*FLEX Polishers Commercial - Flex 3401 & PE14*​




*Pinnacle Natural Brilliance TV Commercial*​




What do you think?


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool Mike!


----------

